# Two sisters



## R Whiteman (Jan 15, 2011)

These two young ladies are starting a new phase in their driving careers. This is the first day as a pair. I hope they continue to enjoy their new roles. As for Dorothy and I… we are still smiling.







I have had this wagon for or a number of years and I thought it was about time to do something more than look at it. Both of these horses have been driving as singles for over a year. We contacted and arranged for lessons from a very knowledgeable trainer with extensive experience with driving pairs. This proved to be invaluable, as she was able to provide both direct and indirect support to insure that the two girls got off to a good start.

Ron


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 15, 2011)

That is awesome! What arena is that,,,NICE! Congrats on getting started with this!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2011)

Girls and wagon--what a beautiful set up! Looking forward to hearing more about their progress!


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 15, 2011)

What a nice picture! Hope to be able to do the same in the future, Haven't driven one mini but already looking forward to 2 at a time.. Enjoy!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful!

 

I am waiting for my perfect pair to come along.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cool! Will you be competing them this year? I MIGHT compete my little pair in training. It will be either them or my newest single, Sensation, who will also be in training level.


----------



## jleonard (Jan 15, 2011)

What fun! They look wonderful



My secret dream is to buy my Welsh filly's full sister that will be born in the spring to create a pair. Of course her breeder sold her dam, so it probably won't happen, but I'll keep dreaming (and nagging the new owner



)!

Please update us on your pair's progress when you can!


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 15, 2011)

That's pretty cool, Ron & Dorothy!



jleonard said:


> My secret dream is to buy my Welsh filly's full sister that will be born in the spring to create a pair. Of course her breeder sold her dam, so it probably won't happen, but I'll keep dreaming (and nagging the new owner
> 
> 
> 
> )!


There is nothing that says you have to own both the horses to make a pair. Maybe the new owner would be up for some fun one day!

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow guys, congratulations! It's so exciting to see new pairs and tandems popping up locally. That's Breezy Bandita and...? They look great with that wagon! Can't wait to see more pictures.



Crabby-Chicken said:


> That is awesome! What arena is that,,,NICE!


That's Happ's! Which means the trainer in question is most likely Terri Jones.



Good choice!

Leia


----------



## R Whiteman (Jan 16, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> That's Breezy Bandita and...?
> 
> That's Breezy and her half sister, TKO (by Put Up Your Dukes). Tiko and Kody share a date with Dr. Affedt...Remember?
> 
> Dorothy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 16, 2011)

R Whiteman said:


> That's Breezy and her half sister, TKO (by Put Up Your Dukes). Tiko and Kody share a date with Dr. Affedt...Remember?


I do! I thought it might be her but remember you weren't sure she had the temperament for driving. Okay, and I also couldn't remember her name.



Nice to see her in harness!

Leia


----------



## gimp (Jan 19, 2011)

Tiko and Breezy's mother asked me, to ask you, to tell her fillies how proud she is.


----------



## Knottymare (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute team! I hope you'll post some videos


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm excited to see so many people in my state driving minis! I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this. They look so great together. You will have so much fun with them. I look forward to seeing you driving them in person in the future.


----------

